# Hunter catapults



## hotrodjay (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone had any dealings with this man? Ordered a catarpult from him over 3 weeks ago and its not arrived, had no reply from emails sent and am now contacted paypal regarding this matter. All i can say is i didnt know about gamekeeper john when i placed the order so john, expect an order of me next week


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have not and I will not,some report months before they get what they pay for.









Have you tried contacting via jacksshed?


----------



## hotrodjay (Jun 15, 2011)

off to try via jacks shed, i really would advise against anyone buying from hunter, the lack of customer contact is just not on in this day and age! Just wish i had known this before ordering


----------



## hotrodjay (Jun 15, 2011)

off to try via jacks shed, i really would advise against anyone buying from hunter, the lack of customer contact is just not on in this day and age! Just wish i had known this before ordering


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I know he has sold a lot of catties!!! I'd give him the benefit of the doubt.... Lots of things can happen as to why no slinghot or contact in an internet only business. I'd try Jacks Shed to contact before giving up.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Fish and I have one of his slingshots. But he seems to be falling apart lately. He makes a lot of different things and sells them. Could be he is spreading himself too thin.


----------



## hotrodjay (Jun 15, 2011)

Well it arrived yesterday, no word of why it was late but it is a thing to be lusted after so well worth the wait







now to go practice shooting


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

HC's problem - 1. Royal mail

2. Commuication


----------

